# Samsung Sky HD box code



## melstock (Sep 23, 2002)

Hi,



Apologies if this has been covered before, I've searched the forum and the net and can't find an answer. I have just had a new sky HD box installed and thankfully it is manufactured by Samsung, however i don't appear to be able to find the correct code to control the box. The box is labelled Samsung HDSKY

I am currently not using the IR blaster.

Does the unit require leading zeros, enter key to control channels etc?

Many thanks


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Try PACE 20017 - no leading zeroes.

All makes of Sky box use the same code.


----------



## melstock (Sep 23, 2002)

Ozsat,

The pannicking numb nut that asked the question, decided to have a cup of tea whilst waiting for a response and when inputting the Pace code that you advised noticed that the IR Blaster was switched off.....Dooh.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## White Monk (Jun 7, 2003)

ozsat said:


> Try PACE 20017 - no leading zeroes.
> 
> All makes of Sky box use the same code.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424572

Sadly, this code never worked with my Pace box. For some reason when the TiVo sent out a '9', the code was not received by the Sky HD box.

951 is received as 51
192 is received as 12
etc.

Never had any problem with my old digibox or sky+ box.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The code is right - but the speed can vary between boxes.

You also have to ensure that the wands are in the right place and front blaster is OFF.


----------



## White Monk (Jun 7, 2003)

ozsat said:


> The code is right - but the speed can vary between boxes.
> 
> You also have to ensure that the wands are in the right place and front blaster is OFF.


Thanks for your input. Will try out and report back.


----------

